# ESC's



## Budweizer38 (Jun 19, 2010)

I recently won a Custom Works Dominator (thanks Custom Works). Most of the guys were using the Tekin Rs and Tekin Rs Pro. What ESC is comparable to the Tekin esc's? They were all running the 13.5 motor. The Tekins are a little out of my price range at this time. I’d like to race the car but could end up selling it if I don’t find a decently priced/comparable esc to the Tekin Rs.
Thanks.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Mamba Max Pro.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Mamba Max Pro is an excellent esc and less $$$ than a Tekin. I run one in a sprinter with 10.5 and works great.*


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

nitro4294 said:


> *Mamba Max Pro is an excellent esc and less $$$ than a Tekin. I run one in a sprinter with 10.5 and works great.*


+1 Me too.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Or a hobby wing..you could get away with a 60a running 13.5.. the esc is 58.00 and has firmware upgrades available for turbo and timing boost giving you tekin performance at a fracton of the cost..:thumbsup:


----------

